# Limes!



## edmdusty (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's my third shot with my DYI lightbox. These limes made yummie margarita.


----------



## xtort- (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty interesting, good work on finding interesting lighting.


----------



## craig (Jan 6, 2009)

Good work. I enjoy the light. Seems like a lot to look at. Did you experiment with less limes or different patterns?

Love & Bass


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 7, 2009)

very creative. im impressed. i GUARANTEE you somebody (like them "mod" contemporary people) would want this huge and on there wall


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 7, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> very creative. im impressed. i GUARANTEE you somebody (like them "mod" contemporary people) would want this huge and on there wall



count me as one of those people


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if this makes me hungry or thirsty?  Either way, it's pretty cool.

-Nick


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2009)

This looks good! Limes have a beautiful colour, per se, and when backlit like this, and made translucent, and in this arrangement ... even nicer! 
I tried to create an image of the kind with my glass cutting board, teastove candles and cut up kiwis once, but... my "light source" was too hot... soon enough the thin slices of kiwi started to sizzle   . Happens when all you ever can do is get yourself makeshift equipment .


----------



## Jeff Jarboe (Jan 8, 2009)

well none, would work well in a contemporary style bar


----------

